# First Ever Soil Test Results are in



## ImRockDee (Apr 17, 2021)

Hello Everyone,
I just got back the results from my first ever soil test. I'm a new homeowner with some new sod that has quite a few weeds in it that I plan to treat with some certainty and celsius.

Soil Test:
https://imgur.com/a/YG0LTbk

Pictures of yard:
https://imgur.com/a/MSaMCS5

Looking for recommendations on which fertilizer to use. I currently have some of this below that I bought before knowing about soil test and everything since I am very green to lawn care and everything. My yard is about 3,500 Sq. Ft.

The Andersons Professional PGF Complete 16-4-8 Fertilizer with Humic DG 5,000 sq. ft.:
https://www.amazon.com/Andersons-Complete-16-4-8-Fertilizer-sq-ft/dp/B07SYLCKRH

I am in the DFW metroplex, and have heard about this fertilizer made for Texas lawns:
https://www.calloways.com/calloways-premium-lawn-food/

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated:


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You need 2.1 lb/000 sq ft of phosphorus, which is the second number in NPK. Neither of the fertilizers you cited have much phosphorus. Look for a balanced fertilizer, like 10-10-10 or 20-20-20. Use that for two applications, targeting 1 lb of each nutrient per application. It will also take care of the potassium you need. After that use any fertilizer that is mainly nitrogen. Your pH is high so you might look for ammonium sulfate which is the most acidic nitrogen fertilizer. It may help decrease the pH a bit. Read the labels on the bags to see what the nitrogen source is. You may want to use FAS. See the soil remediation guide:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165


----------



## ImRockDee (Apr 17, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> You need 2.1 lb/000 sq ft of phosphorus, which is the second number in NPK. Neither of the fertilizers you cited have much phosphorus. Look for a balanced fertilizer, like 10-10-10 or 20-20-20. Use that for two applications, targeting 1 lb of each nutrient per application. It will also take care of the potassium you need. After that use any fertilizer that is mainly nitrogen. Your pH is high so you might look for ammonium sulfate which is the most acidic nitrogen fertilizer. It may help decrease the pH a bit. Read the labels on the bags to see what the nitrogen source is. You may want to use FAS. See the soil remediation guide:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165


Thank you @Virginiagal! So I did some digging and found this at my local Lowes:
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Greenview-GreenView-Starter-Fertilizer-48-lb-Covers-15-000-Sq-Ft/5001894197

Would that work? Or something closer to this:
https://www.amazon.com/Andersons-Balanced-10-10-10-Fertilizer-Micronutrients/dp/B08FXR8R75/ref=asc_df_B08FXR8R75/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=461392508079&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7775051196457596251&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9026791&hvtargid=pla-956076476113&psc=1


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

This is what I had in mind:
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Unbranded-10-10-10-40-lbs/5001428329
You'll notice it's less expensive than the starter fertilizer. Or the product on Amazon.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Agree with above. You need NPK and especially Phosphorous to help with rooting during this first growing season. Create the best circumstance for that turf as you can by loading the soil with what the plant needs.

As an alternative to the 10-10-10 you could also consider going with an 18-24-12 starter fert. Your local SsiteOne should have a 50# bag for around $30... and with your 3,350 sqft I would personally split that bag in 4 apps (12.5# over 3250sqft will give you 0.67#N, 0.9#P, and 0.47#K in every app). Apply every 4-6 weeks, depending on how much growth you want to push this year.


----------



## ImRockDee (Apr 17, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> This is what I had in mind:
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Unbranded-10-10-10-40-lbs/5001428329
> You'll notice it's less expensive than the starter fertilizer. Or the product on Amazon.


You're speaking my language and price. Haha unfortunately it isn't available in my area and all similar ones to that one seem to be sold out. I found some Lilly Miller

I found a 13-13-13 at Home Depot for $20:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hyponex-13-13-13-40-lb-All-Purpose-Fertilizer-522962/202968728

After reading the soil rememediation I'm guessing this should work? I'm super new and just trying to figure it out


----------



## ImRockDee (Apr 17, 2021)

corneliani said:


> Agree with above. You need NPK and especially Phosphorous to help with rooting during this first growing season. Create the best circumstance for that turf as you can by loading the soil with what the plant needs.
> 
> As an alternative to the 10-10-10 you could also consider going with an 18-24-12 starter fert. Your local SsiteOne should have a 50# bag for around $30... and with your 3,350 sqft I would personally split that bag in 4 apps (12.5# over 3250sqft will give you 0.67#N, 0.9#P, and 0.47#K in every app). Apply every 4-6 weeks, depending on how much growth you want to push this year.


There is one close by my house actually! Yeah it was recommended I put some fertilizer for my grass and weeds and then spray my yard so that my weeds would be more receptive to the weed killer so that's why I'm inquiring and want to be sure I get a good fertilizer for my soil.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

More reading material for you:
https://agrilifeextension.tamu.edu/library/landscaping/lawn-fertilization-for-texas-warm-season-grasses/

Either the balanced fertilizer or starter fertilizer will get you the phosphorus and potassium the soil test recommends. Nitrogen is what pushes top growth. In general, always water in fertilizer after applying.


----------



## ImRockDee (Apr 17, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> More reading material for you:
> https://agrilifeextension.tamu.edu/library/landscaping/lawn-fertilization-for-texas-warm-season-grasses/
> 
> Either the balanced fertilizer or starter fertilizer will get you the phosphorus and potassium the soil test recommends. Nitrogen is what pushes top growth. In general, always water in fertilizer after applying.


Thank you both! I had started feeling a bit overwhelmed but this has helped me out with where to start. Think I'm going to go with the starter fertilizer at 18-24-12 to set up my lawn with the nutrients it needs base off the soil test. Thank you and @corneliani


----------



## ImRockDee (Apr 17, 2021)

I want to thank you all for all the advice on correcting my soil. I have put down two applications of my starter fertilizer and have one more left to put down. My grass is looking quite good and the weeds started soaking it up as well and that helped when I prayed my herbicide. I still have a king way to go but you all have helped me with getting started and I feel quite good about where my grass is headed!


----------

